# Cherry Grove Surf Fishing



## shunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I haven't fished the surf here since I was a kid. Will be in the area for a church retreat the weekend of 10-15. Most of the folks are going to play golf during the free time. I intend of fishing. What can I expect? Any advice? Would prefer to target drum. Is that a possibility? What about bait? Where can I look to get it? I have a cast net and can use it.

Thanks in advance!
Scott


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

u can net or trap mud minnows in the creeks, finger mullet are also avilable there.there is public accsess to the creeks on 53rd. drum rig 30lbs + floro,egg weight 1-2 oz, circle hook. the surf is producing reds,best bet is around stucture and inlet. private pier north of cherry grove pier and south of hog inlet is closed at night & quite most days, try taking you're livies their.  
good luck&tight lines


----------

